# Catoosa



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 24, 2017)

What's yalls field report? I know a lot people start seeing chasing any time between now and Christmas. Nothing in my area


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2017)

Been seeing chasing for the past 3 hours.  Had a couple young bucks stand off and snort weezing, and circling each other.  Seen another make a scrap and another shred a tree. 4 years of hunting here and I've never seen this much action.  Probably 7-8 bucks all chasing


----------



## RossVegas (Nov 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Been seeing chasing for the past 3 hours.  Had a couple young bucks stand off and snort weezing, and circling each other.  Seen another make a scrap and another shred a tree. 4 years of hunting here and I've never seen this much action.  Probably 7-8 bucks all chasing




Changed a lot in 2 days.  I'm headed to CNF in the morning....wish me luck


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Early Rut*

Called in a buck this morning and got a shot, he smelled to Auburn-and-back!  I don't remember seeing the chase start so early in November?


----------



## Minner (Nov 3, 2017)

Congrats on the buck jinx0760!

Been a few bucks show up on one trail camera but haven't had a chance to check my mock scrape cam in a couple of weeks. Dad said one of the bucks he got on a cam looked like he'd been doing some fighting.

I don't get to hunt in Catoosa but I usually ride around looking for deer a couple of times per week and haven't noticed any more activity than normal.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 5, 2017)

Had this guy locked on a doe for about 30 mins this morning.


----------



## Minner (Nov 27, 2017)

Been getting a good number of bucks on trail cams lately. Nearly all pics, bucks and does, I've gotten for the last several weeks have been night pics. I had over 2000 pics on one cam when I finally checked it over the weekend and I there weren't probably a dozen or two taken during the day. Used to not be that much hunting pressure around where I live.


----------



## Minner (Nov 28, 2017)

Also saw a pic over the weekend of a really nice buck that was said to come from around Alabama Hwy area north of Woodstation. Had a double main beam.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Minner said:


> Also saw a pic over the weekend of a really nice buck that was said to come from around Alabama Hwy area north of Woodstation. Had a double main beam.



Seen him.  Was a nice one


----------

